
Ask HN: Housing history of area by zipcode (overtime)? - a_lifters_life
Hi, Im wondering if anyone knows if you can can historical data of house prices via a zip code.<p>I know trulia, or realtor.com offer this on a per-house basis, based on a few years back, but i wondered if you could get complete history on some other site?<p>e.g. a house built in 1949 might have be sold xx times, but trulia only shows say the last 5 years worth of selling&#x2F;relisting.<p>Thanks
======
Raquel003
Thanks for mentioning Quandl, @a_lifters_life!

As someone who works at Quandl, I wanted to point out that we do have some
free real estate data:

The Zillow database shows home prices and rents by size, type and tier,
housing supply, demand and sales etc:
[https://www.quandl.com/data/ZILL](https://www.quandl.com/data/ZILL)

The National Association of Realtors database shows average and median home
prices by area and dwelling type:
[https://www.quandl.com/data/NAR](https://www.quandl.com/data/NAR)

The Freddie Mac database shows house price indexes for various American cities
as well as historical mortgage rates:
[https://www.quandl.com/data/FMAC](https://www.quandl.com/data/FMAC)

Hope this helps! I don't believe these show house prices by zip code, but they
are divided by area.

------
jeffmould
I am not sure of a specific site that would include all data, but an avenue
you may explore is government open data or scraping tax records for each
state. For example, in Maryland you can search the property records for every
house. It will show you all sales, name/purchase price, since the property was
built. I am not sure if there is an API or what their terms are specifically.
I do know other states offer similar services as well. Some offer it
statewide, and others have county specific sites (i.e. in Delaware each county
has their own website with the records).

The Maryland site is:
[http://sdat.resiusa.org/RealProperty/Pages/default.aspx](http://sdat.resiusa.org/RealProperty/Pages/default.aspx)

Not sure if that helps or not :)

------
a_lifters_life
EDIT: I found this site, which seems useful for this use:
[https://www.quandl.com/](https://www.quandl.com/)

------
savoiadilucania
National Association of Realtors has this information readily available. That
said, you must become a realtor and associate yourself with a brokerage in
order to access it.

